# Growing Hops In Wa



## Dulcet (5/6/07)

Hi guys,

Decided to start a hopgarden, but as Perth is slightly north of Latitude 35, I wondered if there is anyone (other than AshInPerth) who has successfully grown hops here and which varieties performed best.

Thanks for any input.

Tony


----------



## Guest Lurker (5/6/07)

Pride of Ringwood, Pride of Pemberton, Chinook have all been grown in Perth in the last few years with good crops. There are a few hallertauers around, but I am not sure that anyone has managed a crop off one? My Goldings died after a year, while the Chinook beside it went crazy.


----------



## RobB (5/6/07)

Tony,

I'm surprised that anyone can grow hops in Perth. Every gardening reference that I check says that they like it cool and wet - the two things Perth definitely isn't.

Try to find a spot that gets morning sun and afternoon shade. They'll need half a day of sun to flower properly but too much may scorch them. Improve the soil as much as you can, which will take a bit of work in a coastal suburb, and don't let them dry out in hot weather. It may be a good place to run your grey water?

I think hops are deciduous, so don't panic if they look dead in winter.

I thought hops would be too hard to grow in Perth, but if you're successful, I may have just the spot in my back yard. Good luck.

Also, there's a newly planted hop garden at the Cowaramup Brewery with six or seven varieties. You could call them and see which varieties are most successful. The weather's a bit milder down there, but it should give you some ideas.

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## Cannabaceae (12/6/07)

Dulcet said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Decided to start a hopgarden, but as Perth is slightly north of Latitude 35, I wondered if there is anyone (other than AshInPerth) who has successfully grown hops here and which varieties performed best.
> 
> ...



Tony,

I have read somwhere a few years ago that *Grumpys* in Queensland grew "Columbus" quite ok albiet with a reduced yeild. The american breeders have striven to develop their new high alpha varieties to cope with hot conditions.

Rupert.


----------



## randyrob (12/6/07)

Cannabaceae said:


> Tony,
> 
> I have read somwhere a few years ago that *Grumpys* in Queensland grew "Columbus" quite ok albiet with a reduced yeild. The american breeders have striven to develop their new high alpha varieties to cope with hot conditions.
> 
> Rupert.




I think Rupert is correct, my Columbus did fine last year and i'm in Perth (Cannington)

Rob.

P.S. i'm also looking to swap some rhizomes this year if anyone in perth is interested details here:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=216329


----------



## joolz (13/6/07)

I obtained some rhisomes from Grumpys a couple of years ago, Chinook and Perle. 

I had mitigated success growing them (in pots!) in the first year. The Chinook did pretty well and I managed to crop a small amount (a large freezer bag full). The Perl didn't seem to like the heat too much and died back in mid-summer. Mind you I might have been a bit stingy on the water.

The plants died back in autumn but survived winter and started growing again last spring. By then I was busy with other things and didn't even bother giving them support to climb on... Needless to say I got nothing in return.

The plants are still alive though, and we have now purchased our first home, complete with a big yard. So I am looking forward to planting them in the ground, which I believe should help a bit.

HoweverI am pretty sure flowering is triggered by variations in length of days (photoperiod, same as with cannabis), and these are not as pronounced at Perth's latitude as they are in common hop growing regions (40-50 lat, e.g. northern France, UK, Germany, and of course Tasmania).

Feel free to get in touch if you are interested in swapping cuttings though.

Cheers,

Joolz


----------



## sinkas (14/6/07)

By the By, Perth is actually "Wetter" than Melbourne, well historically anyway, I think by about 4 inches a year.


----------



## Asher (14/6/07)

My POP (Pride of Pemberton) cutting managed a good crop in the first year. Have split the rhisome into three and replace my Hallertau. The Hallertau did not perform this far North even after 4 years...

BTW I understamd now why these should be grown on mounds... So side shutes dont travel underground for meters!!! When digging up my POP I discovered side chutes heading off in all directions!!

Asher


----------



## randyrob (14/6/07)

Asher said:


> BTW I understamd now why these should be grown on mounds... So side shutes dont travel underground for meters!!! When digging up my POP I discovered side chutes heading off in all directions!!
> 
> Asher



That's good to know Asher, thanks

Have you managed to brew yet with your homegrown hops?

Rob.


----------



## Asher (14/6/07)

Didn't brew with the first crop. Seemed to lack much aroma when hand rubbed. I got a second set of flowers that had a much better nose. Put it down to the plant establishing itself. Hoping for better things next season


----------



## RobB (14/6/07)

Well, hands on experience trumps text books every time. I'll leave them on the shelf next time.

It's good to hear that people are having success with hops in Perth, not least because I'm looking for something to climb up my pergola.


Cheers,

Rob


----------



## chris.peile (14/6/07)

Asher said:


> My POP (Pride of Pemberton) cutting managed a good crop in the first year. Have split the rhisome into three and replace my Hallertau. The Hallertau did not perform this far North even after 4 years...
> 
> BTW I understamd now why these should be grown on mounds... So side shutes dont travel underground for meters!!! When digging up my POP I discovered side chutes heading off in all directions!!
> 
> Asher




Nice bit of info Asher - I am yet to receive (and plant) the coming batch from Grumpy's - but will be sure to 'mound them up' when I get to it.

One out to the audience: What are the chances of a decent batch in the first year down in melbourne? (I haven't grown from rhyzomes before).


----------



## randyrob (14/6/07)

Asher said:


> Didn't brew with the first crop. Seemed to lack much aroma when hand rubbed. I got a second set of flowers that had a much better nose. Put it down to the plant establishing itself. Hoping for better things next season




I tried to brew a pale ale with the fruits of my labour and ended up with a IIPA, going to just try using this season's hops for late and dry additions and see how i go from there.

Rob.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (15/6/07)

I recently dry hopped 5lts of american amber ale with some POP cones a mate from down south gave me and it doesn't taste flash at all....I am unsure how he dried them but the aroma and flavour is very weak, stale and unpleasant.

As for growing hops in Perth - I have found they need a good mulch of compost/manure and plenty of water...more water than I give the greedy little pricks(I water 15mins twice a week from 2xhighish flow drippers). I am yet to receive a single flower off my bines....A little TLC this year is in order.


----------



## chris.peile (15/6/07)

chillamacgilla73 said:


> greedy little pricks(I water 15mins twice a week from 2xhighish flow drippers).




Hmmmm... sounds like they do need a fair bit of liquid refreshment to grow big & strong. I can relate... :blink:


----------



## Asher (15/6/07)

Mine are planted close to the Juncthouse Brewshed.... So receive plenty of nutrifying yeast dregs and cooling/rinsing water. Also planted close by are other water hungry plants like an Avocado & a Kiwifruit Vine...


----------

